# Original Peavey 5150 vs Evh 5153 50 watt?



## Charvel7string (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys I was wondering what head is better for djent? Ive herd the original 5150 is noisy and hard to record. I have a friend with a 5153 50 watt and i cant find a single bad tone on that thing. used their both around the same price... what are your thoughts on which ones better! Cheers


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 17, 2013)

Neither is better. Find yourself some good plug time on both heads with your gear. Then decide. Metal and even Djent are too broad of terms for anyone to know which one you'd like. When I played both I thought the original 5150 killed the 5153 and 5150ii by a landslide.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Nov 17, 2013)

Charvel7string said:


> Hey guys I was wondering what head is better for djent? Ive herd the original 5150 is noisy and hard to record. I have a friend with a 5153 50 watt and i cant find a single bad tone on that thing. used their both around the same price... what are your thoughts on which ones better! Cheers



5150 is probably the most recorded metal amp for modern (post 1990) metal, hard to record?

I prefer the 5153 50 to the 100, Fender cleans are priceless, the crunch is excellent, has these over the block 5150, but, the hi gain, the original seems to have its mid growl lower down which sounds much more heavy, the lows are crushing, the 5153 is tighter and with the mids it kinda pushes it further to the hi mids, smoother gain as well less fizzy on the 5153. 

5153 probably better for djent.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Nov 17, 2013)

5150 + Vintage 30's + SM57 = Classic metal guitar tones


----------



## jd267 (Nov 17, 2013)

TeeWX said:


> Neither is better. Find yourself some good plug time on both heads with your gear. Then decide. Metal and even Djent are too broad of terms for anyone to know which one you'd like. When I played both I thought the original 5150 killed the 5153 and 5150ii by a landslide.



Been there done that. Block letter stayed 5150iii 100 back in box. It's a cool amp but don't sound as big as the peavey


----------



## Chasethebreather (Nov 17, 2013)

A lot of people aren't quite understanding where the guitar eq sits in a live mix. Sure, the 5150/6505 has some more pleasing sonic qualities to the ear on its own ie. lower mids and more resonance but the 5150III upper mids and tighter gain structure allow it to sit much better in a live mix and have a lot more noticeable punch.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Nov 17, 2013)

the evh 5153 will destry the peavey. it has been adjusted from the peavey to improve the cleans, and the crunch, and basically everything. the evh has pretty much improved on everything that was wrong with the peavey 5150


----------



## jd267 (Nov 17, 2013)

dethFNmetal said:


> the evh 5153 will destry the peavey. it has been adjusted from the peavey to improve the cleans, and the crunch, and basically everything. the evh has pretty much improved on everything that was wrong with the peavey 5150



I'm talking gain stage . Not even on the same level peavey being more aggressive . I have owned them both But that's my opinion and we no how that goes in the gear world.


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 18, 2013)

dethFNmetal said:


> the evh 5153 will destry the peavey. it has been adjusted from the peavey to improve the cleans, and the crunch, and basically everything. the evh has pretty much improved on everything that was wrong with the peavey 5150



Comments like this aren't really productive...


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Chasethebreather said:


> 5150III upper mids and tighter gain structure allow it to sit much better in a live mix and have a lot more noticeable punch.



The hell kind of comment is that? Lets make sure to keep opinions away from facts for a second.

A 5150 III ran next to a 5150 is damn near identical minus a minute difference in gain voicing which some people can hear. The 5150 III was based off of the 5150 and having seen the schematics they are a direct copy. What you are saying is far from truth.

I have never in my life heard any variation of a 5150 not cutting in a mix, and if that is the case, it is at the error of the sound engineer and the twat voicing the amplifier.

Seriously people think before you post. The originals and fenders offer great benefits. The fender being a bit easier to play, recording manners much better in the studio, but otherwise anything else is simply personal preference.

The 5150 III was based on the 5150 series. If you hear fizz in a 5150 original turn the gain down and turn the volume up. They have massive amounts of preamp gain which is more than anyone ever needs.

I liked the attack and feel of an original 5150 and went with a 5150 II for the versatility. Fenders track great as well but dont have the same punch and feel.

Original block letters were not designed to be ran at bedroom levels. If you're a bedroom player stick to the 50W fender. The lows will be tighter and it will have better bedroom manners. Just don't expect the same performance at band volumes running two 4x12's.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Nov 18, 2013)

Chasethebreather said:


> 5150III upper mids and tighter gain structure allow it to sit much better in a live mix and have a lot more noticeable punch.



this! It doesn't matter where I stand during practice, I can hear myself very well in the mix.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Nov 18, 2013)

Incase anyone is interested Lasse Lammert did a cool comparison which included a Soldano, Peavey 5150 and EVH 5150 iii (100 watt). All going through a Mesa cab with V30s.


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 18, 2013)

guitarfishbay said:


> Incase anyone is interested Lasse Lammert did a cool comparison which included a Soldano, Peavey 5150 and EVH 5150 iii (100 watt). All going through a Mesa cab with V30s.




That's pretty neat. I'm sure you can get anything to sound relatively similar on a recording. All of that guys recordings sound incredibly similar. I've listened to many of them. I've played all of those amps in the same room though, and I felt like the 5150 was more for me. I know they're suppose to be roughly the same circuit but I don't think they're identical sounding by any means. Videos like these prove though that you can probably get the sound you want with whatever gear.

I still highly advise you play on them all in person. I knew immediately that the 5150 was for me. I think it's the feel more than anything else. Even amps of the same model can vary in their sound. Components are built to tolerance, not exact specs.

My friend actually picked up a Randal V2 because of one of that guys videos. But in person we both hated it


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2013)

glpg80 said:


> The hell kind of comment is that? Lets make sure to keep opinions away from facts for a second.





> A 5150 III ran next to a 5150 is damn near identical minus a minute difference in gain voicing which some people can hear. The 5150 III was based off of the 5150 and having seen the schematics they are a direct copy. What you are saying is far from truth.


Wrong. The III is definitely different. Seeing as he's owned both and I've heard a regular 6505 run next to the III and the III definitely cuts in the mix better and is punchier. My 5150II isn't nearly as punchy or tight as Chases 5150III it's just a fact. Plus the cleans are infinitely better. This is coming from me who owns the 5150ii

Even though I prefer the 6505+/5150II the III is a better amp


----------



## Chasethebreather (Nov 18, 2013)

glpg80 said:


> The hell kind of comment is that? Lets make sure to keep opinions away from facts for a second.
> 
> A 5150 III ran next to a 5150 is damn near identical minus a minute difference in gain voicing which some people can hear. The 5150 III was based off of the 5150 and having seen the schematics they are a direct copy. What you are saying is far from truth.
> 
> ...






Apparently I don't don't know the difference between playing in the bedroom and on stage. 

Obvious 5150 fanboy is cracking me up


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Chasethebreather said:


> Apparently I don't don't know the difference between playing in the bedroom and on stage.
> 
> Obvious 5150 fanboy is cracking me up



Where did I say you didn't know the difference? So disagreeing with you makes me a fanboy?




717ctsjz said:


> Wrong. The III is definitely different. Seeing as he's owned both and I've heard a regular 6505 run next to the III and the III definitely cuts in the mix better and is punchier. My 5150II isn't nearly as punchy or tight as Chases 5150III it's just a fact. Plus the cleans are infinitely better. This is coming from me who owns the 5150ii
> 
> Even though I prefer the 6505+/5150II the III is a better amp



The III is different. I agree here. There is a difference in feel and a difference in gain structure. What the 5150 III changed in a 5150/5150 II I did not see in reasoning to upgrade or make the changeover when playing them back to back.

Neither have negatives. Overall the 5150 has the more sinister character but the fender has the added benefit of better cleans, is easier to play, and has a slightly different gain character. This is in regards to the 100W without resonance control. With the resonance control on the 50W I cannot say in regards to punch at band volumes - never had the chance to crank one. Only the 100W.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 21, 2015)

I would say 5153 is more tight and hence would probably be better suited for djent.


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 21, 2015)

I've found the 5150iii to be easier to adjust the tone on. That's about as much I can contribute!


----------



## bloc (Mar 21, 2015)

Djent requires a modern sounding tone. Therefore, go for the more modern sounding amp.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 22, 2015)

Gunna have to say 6505. I've had both and sold the EVH as fast as I could. The clean channel was nice but the high gain channel was just too smooth. It didn't have the grit and grind that the 6505 had too it. The 6505 just has teeth man.


----------



## karjim (Mar 22, 2015)

I have both...both will do the job.
For djent tone with a block letter it will be more difficult. A tube screamer on thr crunch chanel an eq in the loop with a noise gate because this amp has to be cranked between 3 to 5 on the post gain. Otherwise you ll never hear the real tone of this monster. This amp is more a classic metal amp...Machîne Head In Flames Killswitch Textures
The 5150iii is easier to dial. With nothing on the red chanel with the gain at 9 o clock and mids cranked you have a modern metal tone (periphery tesseract ...) 
Everybody thinks this amp is tighter but it s not. It s just voiced with more high mids so the low strings have a better snap. But you can do it with a blockletter too.
The Evh is better for gigs. Sound guy is happy you can have a good tone at a ridiculous level for mini stages. Your back is happy and your car too. Go for the little iii it d rrally easy to resell if someday you want the real monster...The BlockLetter, an amp for men 
btw: both are very abrasives and not so good for leads compared to british amps or mark series imo


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Mar 22, 2015)

Sweet two-year necro everyone


----------



## aprilia4life (Mar 23, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Sweet two-year necro everyone



&#9835; Never Ending Deeebate, nah nah nah, nah nah nah, nah nah nah &#9835;


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Mar 31, 2015)

Play both and see which one "speaks to you" and the tone you want.


----------

